# Union Bindings 2011



## funner (Apr 26, 2008)

Check out Union Sales Manager Johan Malkoski's video with all the new Union Bindings for 2011, including Gigi Ruf's pro model http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQe-4x3xO0s


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

If the force MCs are lighter than this years they will be crazy. I might have to give another pair a try. I'm not so sure about the black and white but I'm sure they will be crazy.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Union is definitely the shit...I do wish they would make a true cap strap though, similar to what's on flux.


----------



## jyjuke (Dec 10, 2008)

400 bucks for those MCs, so crazy.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

burton has 3 bindings for $400+. just saying.

im thinking about getting some MCs for sale in a couple of years for a freeride board


----------



## jyjuke (Dec 10, 2008)

haha yeah, as much as I love union I cant see myself buying a pair for retail price.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

The problem is they sell out pretty quick so it is tough to find other than retail.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Union Snowboards offers Union 2010 Force MC Bindings at Buy Snow your source for snowboards
theres some XLs for 290 if anybodys interested


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

That's a good price. If only I had some cash laying around right now. If I sell my motorcycle I would think about it but with all the snow we had in the past week that is doubtful. No one is really thinking about that type of riding right now.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Union is definitely the shit...I do wish they would make a true cap strap though, similar to what's on flux.


Exactly. I loved my Unions, but I prob won't get another pair until they redesign the toe strap and upgrade the toe strap ratchet.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

is i just me or do the Flites look very very similar to the Contact SLs that are suposedly a colab with sierra.

the ankle strap is a little diff, and it just looks like they put a hole in the base and called it the FLite hehe


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Exactly. I loved my Unions, but I prob won't get another pair until they redesign the toe strap and upgrade the toe strap ratchet.


They upgraded the ratchets for this year. I was kind of pissed because one of my ratchets would get stuck so I went to my dealer at the end of last year and got a new one. Had I waited til this year I could have got the new version. No problems with the ones I have now but I'm going to see if he'll give me 2 new ones anyways if he's got any left.


----------

